# Best Natural Genetics I have ever seen and only 19!



## MarcFraz1




----------



## shaunmac

Wow, he must have some beasty genetics


----------



## c2c

Who is he, how do you know he's not used anything?


----------



## C.Hill

c2c said:


> Who is he, how do you know he's not used anything?


This.

Looks good though!


----------



## essexboy

Sorry i disagree.He has very narrow shoulders.His chest insertions are very narrow as well.In fact, hes maxed out his chest potential already.Bicep and tricep inserstions are above average, but not in the few percent required to hit the big time.Great physique all the same.


----------



## Natty.Solider

if legit thats awesome.


----------



## Fullhouse




----------



## MarcFraz1

He is one of my best friends, hes been my next door neighbour since we were 7. I see him most days and know for a fact he hasn't ever taken anything.

Ever since we were young, he has always been shredded, even before puberty!

May I add that Calvin doesnt' sleep or eat properly either :lol:


----------



## johnny_lee

essexboy said:


> Sorry i disagree.He has very narrow shoulders.His chest insertions are very narrow as well.In fact, hes maxed out his chest potential already.Bicep and tricep inserstions are above average, but not in the few percent required to hit the big time.Great physique all the same.


lol what ever still looks better than 99 percent of people on this forum and has good genetics


----------



## Proteincarb

Really?


----------



## Fat

I think Nick Wright is only 19 as well and he is definitely natural:


----------



## MarcFraz1




----------



## shinobi_85

what is his height and weight?? he seems very narrow, looks decent tho, good traps........


----------



## MarcFraz1

essexboy said:


> Sorry i disagree.He has very narrow shoulders.His chest insertions are very narrow as well.In fact, hes maxed out his chest potential already.Bicep and tricep inserstions are above average, but not in the few percent required to hit the big time.Great physique all the same.


He actually has quite a wide base, that photo doesn't do him any justice to tbh.


----------



## MarcFraz1

shinobi_85 said:


> what is his height and weight?? he seems very narrow, looks decent tho, good traps........


He weighs 67kg - but is very short


----------



## zack amin

he does look good no doubt,but what you got to realise is alot of these guy dont hold mass very well and look better shredded then they would with bulk, i know many guys who look tip top shape and you would assume theyd make mr olympia but again its just no there, guy looks good tho reps to him


----------



## johnny_lee

MarcFraz1 said:


> He actually has quite a wide base, that photo doesn't do him any justice to tbh.


i think the photo does him alot of justice the people on here saying hes narrow bla bla bla jelous he looks better than them using gear for years lol people just dont get genetics


----------



## Marshan

For a fairly lean guy hes got a round face.


----------



## MarcFraz1

johnny_lee said:


> i think the photo does him alot of justice the people on here saying hes narrow bla bla bla jelous he looks better than them using gear for years lol people just dont get genetics


Haha Like!


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

LUCKY PRIVK!!! Haha awesome physique bud, i can believe that he is natty as there a many black men in my battalion ripped to **** from poor countries too and wouldnt dream of doing drugs!


----------



## essexboy

Superhuman 18 year old genes...............


----------



## essexboy

mixerD1 said:


> For a fairly lean guy hes got a round face.


What you trying to say?


----------



## MarcFraz1

essexboy said:


> Superhuman 18 year old genes...............


Geared up to f***!!!


----------



## MarcFraz1

essexboy said:


> What you trying to say?


If he wasn't natural I wouldn't have even bothered posting it on this forum


----------



## essexboy

johnny_lee said:


> i think the photo does him alot of justice the people on here saying hes narrow bla bla bla jelous he looks better than them using gear for years lol people just dont get genetics


Johnny.As I stated he looks great.Its not jelously, just an educated opinion of his potential.


----------



## shinobi_85

yeh i think he seems narrow because of the huge traps, it takes away some of the illusion of width, but i have no doubt he could be natural, i was seeing freaks when i was doing athletics,is he freakishly strong too lol?



johnny_lee said:


> i think the photo does him alot of justice the people on here saying hes narrow bla bla bla jelous he looks better than them using gear for years lol people just dont get genetics


----------



## essexboy

MarcFraz1 said:


> Geared up to f***!!!


No he wasnt, he looked very similar at 16.hes 18 in that pic.


----------



## Marshan

67 kgs...definitely natty so. Dont know what the Nick Wright guy is doin there....not at all impressive.


----------



## johnny_lee

essexboy said:


> Johnny.As I stated he looks great.Its not jelously, just an educated opinion of his potential.


potention alot better than alot of peopl in the under 70kg class i bet


----------



## essexboy

MarcFraz1 said:


> If he wasn't natural I wouldn't have even bothered posting it on this forum


it was in response to the other post not yours.Im sure hes as you say.


----------



## shinobi_85

yeh lol, those pics arent the greatest but lol



mixerD1 said:


> 67 kgs...definitely natty so. Dont know what the Nick Wright guy is doin there....not at all impressive.


----------



## Fat

mixerD1 said:


> 67 kgs...definitely natty so. Dont know what the Nick Wright guy is doin there....not at all impressive.


He is still bigger than most aas users here


----------



## Sharpiedj

About as natural as jodie marshs tits


----------



## Fatstuff

i thought all black people looked like that? :mellow:

apart from breda of course


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

Sharpiedj said:


> About as natural as jodie marshs tits


Jealous cvnt


----------



## -AC-

Sharpiedj said:


> About as natural as jodie marshs tits


jealous cnut

dude look awesome. I hate him.


----------



## Marshan

Fat said:


> He is still bigger than most aas users here


Jeez Im getting lost at this stage...who? Nick Wright (I know a bigger natty 17 yr old)....or the other lad? The other lad,Ive already forgotten his name...his traps arent that big nor are his shoulders that narrow...its the pose hes pulling and the angle of the camera. I wasnt critiquing him at all...(round face....usually dbol)...a well built mate of mine swore for yrs he was natty til he was brought to hospital with liver problems from drinking too much on oxys.


----------



## monkeybiker

Why is it when either someone post up a picture of some guy with a good build and say they are natural you get some people say it must be drugs and some saying he is not even that impressive? Which one is it? The same was said about the doctor block on tv who does that embarrassing bodies show.


----------



## dentylad

Haha yeah I had a 'good mate' I knew who swore he was a hugely ripped with no bodyfat genetic marvel, still dont know what that bottle of one rip was in his car door pocket. Did I mention he was a compulsive gob shat as well?


----------



## C.Hill

monkeybiker said:


> Why is it when either someone post up a picture of some guy with a good build and say they are natural you get some people say it must be drugs and some saying he is not even that impressive? Which one is it? The same was said about the doctor block on tv who does that embarrassing bodies show.


Just there opinions mate.


----------



## Marshan

monkeybiker said:


> Why is it when either someone post up a picture of some guy with a good build and say they are natural you get some people say it must be drugs and some saying he is not even that impressive? Which one is it? The same was said about the doctor block on tv who does that embarrassing bodies show.


Dude...Dr. Christian Jessen has admtted to using AAS's...point? That lad looks like he uses...no offence meant by anyone, but on lookin over things hes only 67 ks...not that huge as he looks in the picture.


----------



## dentylad

Secondly, that amount of mass on a natural person wouldn't be that defined from what I ve seen on people. Good genetics no the less though, well done to him


----------



## Fat

C.Hill said:


> Just there opinions mate.


Or jealously


----------



## Mish

Dat dere black genetics


----------



## Milky

Cant believe the negativity shown here.

Who the fu*k are we to be judge and jury.

PERHAPS if some of you tw*ts spent more time training and less time trying to put other people down you mite have a physique you can post on here, just a thought.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Natty or not who gives a ****, he looks awesome. Imagine what he will look like in 10 years, and then again on a load of peds if he decides to!


----------



## Marshan

Aye true...its a loooong long time since I was 67 ks but I wish I looked as good when I was that weight.


----------



## c2c

Just to be clear I dont care one way or the other, just wondered how you knew him.

He's doing well whatever to say he's only 19.


----------



## Cronus

essexboy said:


> No he wasnt, he looked very similar at 16.hes 18 in that pic.


Firstly, wow....really? Are you comparing this lad's physique to arnold?

Secondly, I really hate to break your heart but Arnold was popping D-bol since he was 15-16 - afraid Santa isn't real either. If you think you can have 19-inches arms at 19 years of age you are most likely extremely ignorant.


----------



## TS99

Does he have a proper strict diet, looks good, this goes to show genetics plays a huge part and its made me realise there is people down my gym and even people on here that are posting their steroid cycles that dont even look like they know what a weight is.

Well done dude.


----------



## tiny76

TS99 said:


> Does he have a proper strict diet, looks good, this goes to show genetics plays a huge part and its made me realise there is people down my gym and even people on here that are posting their steroid cycles that dont even look like they know what a weight is.
> 
> Well done dude.


You beat me to it mate. Get sick of people on here posting negative stuff and then starting threads on what their NEXT!! cycle is gunna be when their avis show a picture of someone who looks like they must have only been training for a couple of months. Seriously boils my pi55!!!


----------



## Kennyken

Is he angry though ?


----------



## yannyboy

He looks like he's taken everything so hats off to him if he hasn't


----------



## Ashcrapper

who gives a **** if he takes gear or not. still looks the part


----------



## yannyboy

A future champ with natural genetics like that


----------



## Fatstuff

Ashcrapper said:


> who gives a **** if he takes gear or not. still looks the part


Like a replica watch


----------



## miguelmolez

The lad looks great.

I get jealous when I see young lads looking so good, I kick myself that I didnt start training younger, making the most out of higher test levels.


----------



## MarcFraz1

shinobi_85 said:


> yeh i think he seems narrow because of the huge traps, it takes away some of the illusion of width, but i have no doubt he could be natural, i was seeing freaks when i was doing athletics,is he freakishly strong too lol?


His strength is mad mate! He benches 135kg for 7 @67kg BW, DB presses 50s and Barbell press 100kg for 6.


----------



## MarcFraz1

mixerD1 said:


> Jeez Im getting lost at this stage...who? Nick Wright (I know a bigger natty 17 yr old)....or the other lad? The other lad,Ive already forgotten his name...his traps arent that big nor are his shoulders that narrow...its the pose hes pulling and the angle of the camera. I wasnt critiquing him at all...(round face....usually dbol)...a well built mate of mine swore for yrs he was natty til he was brought to hospital with liver problems from drinking too much on oxys.


I don't know how to prove to you he is natural over a forum. I will take some more pictures and post them up. The reason his head is so round in the picture is because he is tensing! And he has a bean head anyway!


----------



## MarcFraz1

mixerD1 said:


> Dude...Dr. Christian Jessen has admtted to using AAS's...point? That lad looks like he uses...no offence meant by anyone, but on lookin over things hes only 67 ks...not that huge as he looks in the picture.


The reason he is so light is that he is about 5ft4-5 and has no legs. He has only just started training them. The guy has only been training properly for 1 and 1/2 years.


----------



## MarcFraz1

Milky said:


> Cant believe the negativity shown here.
> 
> Who the fu*k are we to be judge and jury.
> 
> PERHAPS if some of you tw*ts spent more time training and less time trying to put other people down you mite have a physique you can post on here, just a thought.


Haha quality - might try and get my good friend Hacks to shed some light one here too. The thing is, if he wasn't natural, I wouldn't have even bothered posting the photo in this forum. The fact of the matter is that he has never taken anything. The guy has only just started having protein shakes. His diet is shocking, as is his general lifestyle. Yet the guy has such a great physique and if he had legs he could step on the BNBF junior stage tomorrow and smash most, if not all of the other nattys who have been training for years.


----------



## MarcFraz1

TS99 said:


> Does he have a proper strict diet, looks good, this goes to show genetics plays a huge part and its made me realise there is people down my gym and even people on here that are posting their steroid cycles that dont even look like they know what a weight is.
> 
> Well done dude.


His diet is poor mate - he hardly eats and when he does its like takeaways, white carbs (bread and pasta etc.). I have just managed to encourage him to buy some serious mass - just to get his calories in!


----------



## MarcFraz1

yannyboy said:


> He looks like he's taken everything so hats off to him if he hasn't


Honestly mate, I know you don't know me but Im not one to lie. Why would I have gone through all of this effort trying to persuade people that he is natty. It is hard to believe I know, but its the truth. The guy is just a genetic freak.


----------



## ecarg

Marc where you guys train?


----------



## MarcFraz1

ecarg said:


> Marc where you guys train?


From Derby buddy, we train at DW Sports! We joined their last week.


----------



## hotchy

I cant wait for the day i get accused of taking steriods :lol: just means your finally geting big enough! Well done!


----------



## ecarg

Yep seen you and him last night and a couple of nights ago. Got to say he is very impressive but would definately say natural to.


----------



## DiamondDixie

NATTY???



WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT!!!


----------



## MarcFraz1

DiamondDixie said:


> NATTY???
> 
> View attachment 86593
> 
> 
> WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT!!!


Why don't you believe? Does he look too good? He did used to be a printer too, did the 100 in sub 11.


----------



## DiamondDixie

MarcFraz1 said:


> Why don't you believe? Does he look too good? He did used to be a printer too, did the 100 in sub 11.


Lighten up it's a joke. Would much rather look like gary coleman though :thumb:


----------



## PHMG

:lol:


----------



## MarcFraz1

DiamondDixie said:


> Lighten up it's a joke. Would much rather look like gary coleman though :thumb:


Sorry bud, I am just used to the hate he has received on this thread lol


----------



## baggsy1436114680

looking aswesome i think he prob is natty at 18. Guys saying gear if only if it was that easy with gear a few cycles of dbol does not get you a body like that lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

MarcFraz1 said:


> I don't know how to prove to you he is natural over a forum. I will take some more pictures and post them up. The reason his head is so round in the picture is because he is tensing! And he has a bean head anyway!


You dont have to prove if hes natural or not mate, who are we to judge, your mate has a good physique at a young age andyou posted a pic to show everyone.End of story and well done to him>


----------



## JANIKvonD

looks brilliant. and tbh id belive he's natty....my best m8 tricky is about the same shape but he's 6ft6 and 19stone :lol: absolute freak of nature and 100% natty (just won prem1 player of the year scottish rugby)


----------



## PHMG

MarcFraz1 said:


> Sorry bud, I am just used to the hate he has received on this thread lol


is there hate??? Everyone has said he looks great. He just clearly isnt natural. We as drug users are liars by nature. He even lies to close friends like yourself. Wake the f.uck up. If he feels he has a future in the sport, he may want to protect future investment by claiming natural.

now im not saying there are people who can look great and have great genes, but come on, get real.


----------



## zack amin

RRRROOOAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR (SPLAT) i just killed the negativity monster in this thread, guy looks good, and has been stated most douches talking about there next cycles when they look like cartoon stickmen is f'in hilarious, at 67kilos props due props given


----------



## MarcFraz1

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> is there hate??? Everyone has said he looks great. He just clearly isnt natural. We as drug users are liars by nature. He even lies to close friends like yourself. Wake the f.uck up. If he feels he has a future in the sport, he may want to protect future investment by claiming natural.
> 
> now im not saying there are people who can look great and have great genes, but come on, get real.


He is natural, he is one of my best friends. He doesn't have a clue about training or diet never mind aas! He wouldn't know any suppliers either. I just hope he enters a natural competition next year and wins it, gets tested to help prove he is natural


----------



## huarache

67kg holy **** how? He's stacked! I'm 19yo 5'10 and 82kg and still look skinny as ****

Lucky guy!


----------



## Ninja_smurf

MarcFraz1 said:


> The reason he is so light is that he is about 5ft4-5 an*d has no legs*. He has only just started training them. The guy has only been training properly for 1 and 1/2 years.


Awwww man, poor bloke, he have an accident? :confused1:

Seriously though, the guy looks amazing, especially for a 19yo, fooking hate him lol


----------



## MarcFraz1




----------



## MarcFraz1




----------



## zack amin

it depends how well you hold muscle for people to percieve how big you look, 67kilos at his hieght looks jacked in a tshirt but not so good with a hoody or jumper, same with me 5 ft 6 at 72kilos roughly bit lighter, but the thickness on chest and shoulders and very low bodyfat works wonders


----------



## MarcFraz1




----------



## MarcFraz1

A few more pictures taken prior to the other ones


----------



## zack amin

ok im starting to believe he isnt natural lol


----------



## PHMG

MarcFraz1 said:


> He is natural, he is one of my best friends. He doesn't have a clue about training or diet never mind aas! He wouldn't know any suppliers either. I just hope he enters a natural competition next year and wins it, gets tested to help prove he is natural


ohhhhh, so natty comps mean you are natural :lol: dont be so naive lol. Natty comps are for people that cut out short ester gear early enough to pass a test/see what they can get away with :lol:

And also, guys lie to their wifes/gf's about gear use...im sure he can lie to his mate


----------



## Lockon

Typical black guy! Same as me too


----------



## MarcFraz1

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ohhhhh, so natty comps mean you are natural :lol: dont be so naive lol. Natty comps are for people that cut out short ester gear early enough to pass a test/see what they can get away with :lol: :lol:


I am aware that not all nattys are natural. But this guy is, his natural test is stupidly high (****s girls 5-6times a day lol) and I am convinced he has limited quantities of the myostatin gene. Believe what you like


----------



## The L Man

Just makes me depressed. When will it be my turn?


----------



## PHMG

MarcFraz1 said:


> I am aware that not all nattys are natural. But this guy is, his natural test is stupidly high (****s girls 5-6times a day lol) and I am convinced he has limited quantities of the myostatin gene. Believe what you like


I'd like to believe you, i really would.

And tbh, he isnt actually stood next to anyone so could have great muscle insertions and thick bellies.......but still.


----------



## Lockon

That waist is about 24 inches :/


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Ive seen black guys llikethat with sh1t diets etc, one weed smokin crazy guy who came gym once a week and did loads of reps on everything, ripped thick monster bis and tris!!

Genetics beat any aas in my opinion.

Thats why sick animals like me have to level the plpaying field by taking drugs.....lots of drugs 

PS He does look great, but with the level of appreciation/hating makes you wonder how crap some peoples physiques are on this site!!


----------



## MarcFraz1

bigjuice said:


> it depends how well you hold muscle for people to percieve how big you look, 67kilos at his hieght looks jacked in a tshirt but not so good with a hoody or jumper, same with me 5 ft 6 at 72kilos roughly bit lighter, but the thickness on chest and shoulders and very low bodyfat works wonders


Agreed, looks class in a tee, but in a jumper you can hardly tell his size..


----------



## deemann

lucky f.cker


----------



## Wardy211436114751

The dude looks good. Don't see why he can't be natty hes only 10 stone and has a tiny frame making him look a lot bigger than he is. Fair play hes in great condition.


----------



## MarcFraz1

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'd like to believe you, i really would.
> 
> And tbh, he isnt actually stood next to anyone so could have great muscle insertions and thick bellies.......but still.


If you saw his legs you'd believe he is natural :lol:


----------



## PHMG

MarcFraz1 said:


> If you saw his legs you'd believe he is natural :lol:


is he only 10stone? Real short? In which case i fully believe you and retract what i said.


----------



## MarcFraz1

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> is he only 10stone? Real short? In which case i fully believe you and retract what i said.


Yeh just over 10 stone mate, he is tiny (that's his nick name). He is like 5 4/5. Legs are small too. Hopefully they will follow his upper body though, now I have got him squatting!


----------



## shinobi_85

also look up harrt aryeetey aikines, hes an example of a freakishly built sprinter, john regis too, these guys didnt train for size, in fact the smaller the better lol.....also mike tyson another genetic marvel......100kg at 19 at 5 11


----------



## DiamondDixie

You have far too many picture of him for my liking.


----------



## MarcFraz1

shinobi_85 said:


> also look up harrt aryeetey aikines, hes an example of a freakishly built sprinter, john regis too, these guys didnt train for size, in fact the smaller the better lol.....also mike tyson another genetic marvel......100kg at 19 at 5 11


Good shout, point proven I think.


----------



## soob the dug

black dudes tend to have good genetics though. look at the likes of the sprinters in the USA and NFL players.

fair play to the lad however at 67kg he must be ****ing tiny!


----------



## MarcFraz1

DiamondDixie said:


> You have far too many picture of him for my liking.


They're off his facebook, and he always wants his picture taking. I think I would if I had his body


----------



## Fat

he could be natural but he definitely trains ffs


----------



## james2011

in my opinion its more than believable i worked with a bloke with similar genetics never trained till he was 28 ate **** then got some muscle fuel started training regular kept the same diet and by the time he was thrity i wish id never encouraged him to come gym with me lol


----------



## DiamondDixie

Can we see pictures of his parents?


----------



## Ashcrapper

MarcFraz1 said:


> Why don't you believe? Does he look too good? He did used to be a printer too, did the 100 in sub 11.


he must get through a serious amount of ink


----------



## Guest

Fat said:


> I think Nick Wright is only 19 as well and he is definitely natural:


Yeah he's a beast. Think he said his arms were 19 inch


----------



## zack amin

color printer or black and white


----------



## Ashcrapper

bigjuice said:


> color printer or black and white


----------



## MXD

Lol at some of the comments haha

This guy beats all o your roided up a$$es!

Deal with it.

More power to him


----------



## DFlynn

I could live with a small dick, but being 5ft4 even seriously ripped, no way **** that NO!


----------



## Lean D

He looks good... reminds me of a smaller version of Nigel St Lewis, another fellow Natural...


----------



## Fatstuff

MXD said:


> Lol at some of the comments haha
> 
> This guy beats all o your roided up a$$es!
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> More power to him


Yours too


----------



## hackskii

Wow, he looks great.

That is some of the best genetics I ever saw.

He does need some more bent over row type movements and some compounds too, his back looks good but not developed like his chest, and delts.

But, who am I to say, he looks good just the way he is.

He looks like he weighs way more than 147 pounds, but then again the deception of bodybuilding is just that.


----------



## RocoElBurn

Everyone questions his physique but not his running ...100m under 11 is good at 5'4" no? Not to mention that the f*cker can print!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

RocoElBurn said:


> Everyone questions his physique but not his running ...100m under 11 is good at 5'4" no? Not to mention that the f*cker can print!


That is good yes. There's a guy at my gym (black guy of course) who must be about 5'7 doesn't have much of a physique quite sleight only just started weight training I think and has a 10.8 100m.


----------



## Big_Idiot

Fcuking black genetics.

(no racist - just jealousy)


----------



## TaintedSoul

monkeybiker said:


> Why is it when either someone post up a picture of some guy with a good build and say they are natural you get some people say it must be drugs and some saying he is not even that impressive? Which one is it? The same was said about the doctor block on tv who does that embarrassing bodies show.


You can be on gear and still look sh!t. It doesn't fix all your problems and somehow make you have a perfect build. Since bodybuilding is like art and subject to opinion in many ways some will like and others won't.

I wanna know how short this chap is. Is Willy Wonka missing an Oompa Loompa or is he in the lower 5 foot area?


----------



## TaintedSoul

Ashcrapper said:


> he must get through a serious amount of ink


Was wondering the same. Is he using branded ink or that cheap and nasty refill stuff?


----------



## dtlv

He looks good... not sure deserving of a seven page thread to be honest though, and he's definitely not got to that point without some chemical assistance.


----------



## MarcFraz1

hackskii said:


> Wow, he looks great.
> 
> That is some of the best genetics I ever saw.
> 
> He does need some more bent over row type movements and some compounds too, his back looks good but not developed like his chest, and delts.
> 
> But, who am I to say, he looks good just the way he is.
> 
> He looks like he weighs way more than 147 pounds, but then again the deception of bodybuilding is just that.


Thank you for the advice Hacks - we will be sure to work on his back thickness and legs by next year when he is hoping to compete.


----------



## MarcFraz1

TaintedSoul said:


> You can be on gear and still look sh!t. It doesn't fix all your problems and somehow make you have a perfect build. Since bodybuilding is like art and subject to opinion in many ways some will like and others won't.
> 
> I wanna know how short this chap is. Is Willy Wonka missing an Oompa Loompa or is he in the lower 5 foot area?


5ft 4 is an estimate but he is about ahead shorter than me and i'm 5 9 - 10. Probably more toward 5 5 - 5 6.


----------



## MarcFraz1

Dtlv74 said:


> He looks good... not sure deserving of a seven page thread to be honest though, and he's definitely not got to that point without some chemical assistance.


He is 100% lifetime natural, if you could suggest a way to prove he was natural, I really would.


----------



## big_jim_87

essexboy said:


> Johnny.As I stated he looks great.Its not jelously, just an educated opinion of his potential.


i disagree...

at 19 he will naturally broaden any way... you seen pics of Dexter Jackson at 18/19?

lee priest has a narrow clerical too but full muscle belly's and good insertion's...

sure never be a 300lb freak but then nether will James flex Lewis... but James has amazing genetic potential...


----------



## big_jim_87

MarcFraz1 said:


> He is 100% lifetime natural, if you could suggest a way to prove he was natural, I really would.


post a pic of his balls! if there big and hang well he is natty, but if they look like raisins wrapped in cling film then he ain't... just a though


----------



## MarcFraz1

big_jim_87 said:


> post a pic of his balls! if there big and hang well he is natty, but if they look like raisins wrapped in cling film then he ain't... just a though


Haha! I don't think he will oblige to that.. But any other obvious side effects from juice? Acne - has none, Water retention - none....


----------



## big_jim_87

MXD said:


> Lol at some of the comments haha
> 
> This guy beats all o your roided up a$$es!
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> More power to him


lol i know even if he is on aas he still looks better then 99.999999999999999999999999% of the forum (not me tho im awesome)

id say if you any thing negative to say its jealousy imo


----------



## big_jim_87

MarcFraz1 said:


> Haha! I don't think he will oblige to that.. But any other obvious side effects from juice? Acne - has none, Water retention - none....


you could perform a prostate exam... aas can cause a swelling... lol

ok i think iv taken this too far now...

he is your best mate?

surely you know if he has big or tiny balls?

all my mates have seen me naked or with my cock out at some point... lol

there is no way bud tbh and what ever you say ppl will say he is assisted due to there own poor genetics they will thinking not poss... if he is natty (i dnt know) he looks good... if he's not he looks good... so who cares lol

plus just because you look good natty dnt mean that aas will make you look amazing... you have to have genetics to make use of aas.

some can use aas well others not so much...


----------



## Breda

All my mates think I'm natural too that don't mean I am but the brother looks really good tell him to join up


----------



## dtlv

MarcFraz1 said:


> Haha! I don't think he will oblige to that.. But any other obvious side effects from juice? Acne - has none, Water retention - none....


The main typical side effect of AAS at that age is the kind of muscle development he has, lol.

Is possible he's natty I guess, but in twenty years the only 18-19 year olds I've seen who look like he does haven't been natty... I remember one guy who always insisted he was natty as a kid, and then when in his twenties confessed to first starting on d'bol when he was 14 and by the time he was twenty (and still insisting aggressively he was natty) had already used peptides, insulin, T3 and DNP as well as androgens, lol.

In the greater scheme of things though it doesn't matter as there's nothing at all wrong with informed AAS use and a good physique is a good physique however it got to be so... but my question to this guy would actually be if he wants to bodybuild and develop a top physique, if his current look is natural then why the fcuk isn't he taking gear? if he looks that good natty then chances are he'd look phenomenal if he did follow a sensible course of AAS... and he's obviously trying to look that way so why deliberately restrict himself from achieving his goals?


----------



## MarcFraz1

Dtlv74 said:


> The main typical side effect of AAS at that age is the kind of muscle development he has, lol.
> 
> Is possible he's natty I guess, but in twenty years the only 18-19 year olds I've seen who look like he does haven't been natty... I remember one guy who always insisted he was natty as a kid, and then when in his twenties confessed to first starting on d'bol when he was 14 and by the time he was twenty (and still insisting aggressively he was natty) had already used peptides, insulin, T3 and DNP as well as androgens, lol.
> 
> In the greater scheme of things though it doesn't matter as there's nothing at all wrong with informed AAS use and a good physique is a good physique however it got to be so... but my question to this guy would actually be if he wants to bodybuild and develop a top physique, if his current look is natural then why the fcuk isn't he taking gear? if he looks that good natty then chances are he'd look phenomenal if he did follow a sensible course of AAS... and he's obviously trying to look that way so why deliberately restrict himself from achieving his goals?


Thanks for the reply. I do completely understand that it is so hard to believe that he is natural, due to his size and condition. Maybe if you saw him in real life you would believe me more so, who knows.

He hasn't taken AAS in any form because of his young age, I am led to believe that the endocrine system is still developing until your early 20s. Also, the fact that he doesn't have a clue and really can't be ****d to spend the time reading up on the complexity of these drugs. Calvin doesn't even know a person who deals gear lol. He needs to sort his diet out before he even thinks about gear, and he might as well make use of the fact that his testosterone is naturally very high. I mean the guy is a genetic freak. His BW to strength ratio is scary, and is just as impressive as his physique.

I am sure that Ronnie Coleman turned pro naturally right? Or am I mistaken? If so, I apologise for my misinterpretations. However, if he did, there is still surely hope for Calvin going pretty far? After all, he doesn't even diet to get in condition like that - it is just him normally. I mean when I dieted to 4% body fat naturally (as Hacks knows, and I have proof via a DEXA scan if you want evidence lol), I felt like ****. Whereas, Calvin isn't far off that BF % and his typical days diet at the minute is;

Breakfast - 4 slices of white bread, 5 eggs, beans and cheese, a serious mass shake, Train, another serious mass shake and then some pasta and maybe a takeway.

We train a 4 day split, with no cardio too.

People in the gym have said if he goes on even a small amount of juice he will blow up, but I don't know, I think he may well be too young. And as he is close friend, I obviously won't be encouraging him to potentially **** himself up yet. After all, he is only 19 - very young.

Marc


----------



## MarcFraz1

Breda said:


> All my mates think I'm natural too that don't mean I am but the brother looks really good tell him to join up


He has an account, he set one up yesterday to view this page lol Whether he cba to comment, that's another story. He's struggling to change his avatar!


----------



## hutchy200

For all you people who are insanely jealous, would you swap to his genetics if it meant being 5 ft 4.... I sure as hell wouldn't.

Poor guy is going to be accused of short man syndrome forever trying to compensate, even if he's not. Not to mention every woman he's going to be with is going to be taller than him. Think I'd stick with what I've got tbh.


----------



## MarcFraz1

hutchy200 said:


> For all you people who are insanely jealous, would you swap to his genetics if it meant being 5 ft 4.... I sure as hell wouldn't.
> 
> Poor guy is going to be accused of short man syndrome forever trying to compensate, even if he's not. Not to mention every woman he's going to be with is going to be taller than him. Think I'd stick with what I've got tbh.


Haha 5ft 4 was a guesstimate, he probably isn't that tiny. He is probably a few inches bigger than 5 4, but he is quite short.


----------



## Mish

MarcFraz1 said:


> Haha! I don't think he will oblige to that.. But any other obvious side effects from juice? Acne - has none, Water retention - none....


Those traps on that child like frame


----------



## MarcFraz1

Mish said:


> Those traps on that child like frame


He's freakishly strong, and military presses 100kg for 6 at 67kg bw. What do you expect


----------



## Mish

MarcFraz1 said:


> He's freakishly strong, and military presses 100kg for 6 at 67kg bw. What do you expect


Marc if you love him so much why don't you just marry him? :tongue: :cowboy:


----------



## GolfDelta

Would you say you 'loved' him Mark? :lol:


----------



## MarcFraz1

Mish said:


> Marc if you love him so much why don't you just marry him? :tongue: :cowboy:


Haha I would Mish, if I wasn't already taken


----------



## MarcFraz1

GolfDelta said:


> Would you say you 'loved' him Mark? :lol:


Yeh man, course I do. We're best mates


----------



## Warman

Quality Genetics indeed! must of worked hard also so hat off to him


----------



## L11

un-****ing-believable.


----------



## Jcole83

Great genetics, I believe he's natural. I know two brothers just like that. The eldest one doesn't even train and looks better than 90% of the population. His younger brother does train I used to play football with him at Pompey youth academy. My god he's unbelievable! He's 12 st ish and about 5ft 10. But I kid you not the boy is in awesome shape. His upper body is amazing, has a 28 inch waist. Legs are **** though I must admit. I spoke to him about his diet etc, ****ing hell my kids eat more, there only 3-4.lol. He just doesn't really care though he just does it for fun etc. I know for a fact he doesn't use gear also. He couldn't give a **** about it tbh, always the way though isn't it, naturally gifted so lazyness is a by product. I think the champs are the ones who have the drive to go all the way and dedicate themselves to it.


----------



## DigIt

That guy looks in mint condition at 67kg

Doesn't have the mr olympia genetics to build muscles on top of muscles, but look at how shredded he is with a good wee muscle base

Without genetics that's a lot of hard work, hope he reaches his full potential


----------



## Mish

Jcole83 said:


> Great genetics, I believe he's natural. I know two brothers just like that. The eldest one doesn't even train and looks better than 90% of the population. His younger brother does train I used to play football with him at Pompey youth academy. My god he's unbelievable! He's 12 st ish and about 5ft 10. But I kid you not the boy is in awesome shape. His upper body is amazing, has a 28 inch waist. Legs are **** though I must admit. I spoke to him about his diet etc, ****ing hell my kids eat more, there only 3-4.lol. He just doesn't really care though he just does it for fun etc. I know for a fact he doesn't use gear also. He couldn't give a **** about it tbh, always the way though isn't it, naturally gifted so lazyness is a by product. I think the champs are the ones who have the drive to go all the way and dedicate themselves to it.


Eh i'm going to give you the benefit of doubt, No ****?


----------



## DigIt

I really don;t think his traps are HUGE...if anything his bowling ball delts are something to look at


----------



## ItsaSecret

in the end, natural bodybuilding is trash, no money, no fans there. no one cares how much people claim natty because the skepticism will allways there, even if they do have dem dere black genetics

also at 67kg i bet hes top heavy, id like to see his wheels


----------



## ellis.ben

He looks like a mini Phill Heath ha! Awsome!! =)


----------



## n1ckage

Does he not wonder why you take so many pictures of him?


----------



## Rick89

absoloutely love the fact lads still go on about dr jessen 100% natty after ha actually CONFESSED he used lol

Like when flx wheeler confessed to using synthol and everyone like no way not flex

haha


----------



## skinso

c2c said:


> Who is he, how do you know he's not used anything?


Are you for real mate!! There's a lot more to packing on muscle than just jabbing


----------



## Guest

natty or not. He makes me look a mess and makes me ashamed. Time to eat some ice cream and cry.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Dude looks immense

Gear or not idiot care if he used or not, I'd still rock about with that kinda physique


----------



## Jux

badly_dubbed said:


> Dude looks immense
> 
> Gear or not idiot care if he used or not, I'd still rock about with that kinda physique


x2

Guy looks great. Pull some more out of the [email protected] bank for us because that pic makes his shoulders look pretty narrow.


----------



## eezy1

hes got serious potential. get him with a proper trainer/coach if he wants to take it to the next level and maybe turn pro at some point


----------



## essexboy

Cronus said:


> Firstly, wow....really? Are you comparing this lad's physique to arnold?
> 
> Secondly, I really hate to break your heart but Arnold was popping D-bol since he was 15-16 - afraid Santa isn't real either. If you think you can have 19-inches arms at 19 years of age you are most likely extremely ignorant.


I wasnt going to bother to respond.However, since you have decided to reply with a rather sarcastic comment, I will.Firstly before you call me ignorant,you might want to get your facts straight.Where did I say that picture was Arnold? I didnt, because its not.Its Casey Viator.Please feel free to respond, as my "hearts not broken" at all.


----------



## Skinny Guy

MarcFraz1 said:


> He is 100% lifetime natural, if you could suggest a way to prove he was natural, I really would.


Have you checked his ass for puncture marks?? :lol:

Just kidding, wish i was as ripped as that


----------



## MattGriff

Saw title - expected to see a man beast that weighed more than the average girl.

Ripped manlet is ripped, fair play to him.


----------



## scotty64

When I was 15 used to play football with Junior Agogo (Ghana international also played for sheff wed and forest), I **** you not he had the legs of a 5 year old girl with 16 inch biceps and was ripped to f**k!!

Totally believe this little dude is natural, What is not natural is for his best mate to have his tongue so far up his ass he helps him eat his 5 eggs for breakfast!! :lol:


----------



## leeds_01

this lad is in shape and better than most on here judging pics/avatars

gear or no gear i think this is good work if he really is 19 y/o


----------



## Adambro

I know who this guy is and he's been to prison, so i'm gunna say there's a 99% chance that he's used gear. just sayin'


----------



## scotty64

Adambro said:


> I know who this guy is and he's been to prison, so i'm gunna say there's a 99% chance that he's used gear. just sayin'


Hahahaha, He wouldn't know any AAS dealers......Never really worked out properly....... :lol:


----------



## Adambro

scotty64 said:


> Hahahaha, He wouldn't know any AAS dealers......Never really worked out properly....... :lol:


Pretty sure since he has been inside he'd know a dealer or two...


----------



## PHMG

scotty64 said:


> Hahahaha, He wouldn't know any AAS dealers......Never really worked out properly....... :lol:


Stupid thing to say, i know guys that use gear and never even go to the gym!


----------



## Fat

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Stupid thing to say, i know guys that use gear and never even go to the gym!


Lol why don't they go gym?


----------



## scotty64

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Stupid thing to say, i know guys that use gear and never even go to the gym!


STUPID thing to say?? read the quotes that preceded this quote. I was been ironic. :lol:


----------



## mciver1993

do you think i have good or bad genetics im 19 and never lifted http://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh623/mciver1993/IMG00100-20121219-1151_zpsf430c5fb.jpg

http://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh623/mciver1993/IMG00092-20121216-0204_zps1f8cc7bc.jpg


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Before the last couple of month I wouldn't have believed the OP. My OH now is training with me, following a diet i've set and she's achieved this in two months - some utterly crackers genetics mixed with good diet and choice supps and bobs your uncle...



















Its possible...


----------



## reza85

mciver1993 said:


> do you think i have good or bad genetics im 19 and never lifted http://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh623/mciver1993/IMG00100-20121219-1151_zpsf430c5fb.jpg
> 
> http://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh623/mciver1993/IMG00092-20121216-0204_zps1f8cc7bc.jpg


Sorry mate but not great at all


----------



## pea head

reza85 said:


> Sorry mate but not great at all


Says you hiding behind a dog avvy :lol:

But at least honesty is the best policy i suppose :tongue:


----------



## Lockon

reza85 said:


> Sorry mate but not great at all


Hate to say it but I agree.

Best Natural I have seen is Mischa Janiec:


----------



## pea head

All this best natural my ar$e.....just google mr Lee Priest

Close thread


----------



## reza85

pea head said:


> All this best natural my ar$e.....just google mr Lee Priest
> 
> Close thread


Lol i did not claim i have good genetics ?

He asked and i just said what i thought nothing bad was intended plus by the time i get to your old age and i take as much gear as you do (if I do and live lol )

I recon i be as big you maybe not as lean as i dont like not eating :lol:


----------



## RockyD

As mentioned above, very narrow, great arm genetics but doubt is "natty".


----------



## Geonix

People on this forum care far too much about what other people are doing in their training, other peoples body fat, other peoples genetics but pay little action to their own..


----------



## MF88

mciver1993 said:


> do you think i have good or bad genetics im 19 and never lifted


Think you're on the wrong site mate.


----------



## Cutandjacked

I'm tired now of this natty/not natty debate. Lets just get to the business of lifting!


----------

